# Wind noise at motorway cruising speeds



## Bullfinch (May 11, 2008)

I have a Mk2 2.0T Coupe and I'm trying to work out what causes a high pitched whining noise at motorway cruising speeds. Is this common to other drivers? I don't think it's transmission/engine related. It seems to be aerodynamic/wind related, could it be a loose seal somewhere.


----------



## debrolsh (Mar 1, 2008)

Just noticed the same thing in the last few weeks. Circa 80mph in a slight cross wind. My guess is that it comes from the rear wing. Doubt there is anything that can be done. Would be interested if anyone else has encountered the same thing.


----------



## TTLeeMk2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Try a basic suggestion from one of my old posts...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=100940

Also linked in that posting, was a more rigorous solution by markTT225, using additional foam to fill the gap.

Of course, it might be something else, but mine was solved with the basic manipulation of the door seal. No more wind noise since.

Hope it solves it for you too, it was damn annoying!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I've suffered from the same noise - it's like someone moving their finger around a glass and appear at around 70 to 80 mph. It also only appears in dry conditions...wet and very damp days it's gone.

I've always suspected it to be either a door seal or a misaligned panel... not had time to really check it out...


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

This is a clasic problem and been around since launch. It's all about the rubber strip over the doors

Think the dealers know about it now

But --- if you go to the dealer and say it happens at 80mph they will say sorry we cannot test at illegal speeds

LeeTT has the link to the solution. It seems as though for most who suffer this it's DIY


----------



## fasTTer (Mar 1, 2008)

I have the same problem, noticed it on the way home from picking up the car.

I went to the dealer last week and asked him to sit in the car with me. Although he also noticed the noise occuring at around 80mph, he still booked me in for a check up.

The "baby" is going back in next week, although not sure if they will sort it out, cos I am presuming they can't drive the car above 70mph?


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Try this 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... e&start=20

Worked for me and many others :wink:


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bullfinch said:


> I have a Mk2 2.0T Coupe and I'm trying to work out what causes a high pitched whining noise at motorway cruising speeds. Is this common to other drivers? I don't think it's transmission/engine related. It seems to be aerodynamic/wind related, could it be a loose seal somewhere.


My experience:

Had some lower speed wind noise and needed complete window seal replaced.
On return of the car had the 80mph version described here! - it is known a known problem with a 'modified part' needed.
They replaced the seals near the wing mirror corner. It didnt sound like it was comming from there but it did fix it.
Worth the hassle as the noise drives you mad.


----------



## Bullfinch (May 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. Took a few minutes over the weekend to run down both sides with a cloth to get rid of any impurities. Appeared one of the foam/rubber blocks behind the drivers door was misaligned so put back in place.
The result - today's M-way drive was whining noise free.
I'm one happy chappy!


----------



## TTLeeMk2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Great stuff, glad you were able to rectify the problem. Seems it's something that Audi could do as part of the pre-delivery inspection to minimize wind noise related vehicle returns!


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

My TTC 2.0 has been in the dealers since Monday morning and I doubt if I'll get it back tonight, which means tomorrow will be its 4th day (and 3rd separate visit) to try and find/fix wind noise coming from the drivers window..

I cant help but think they're taking the piss, 4 days?? the car is 2 months old so any work being done by the stealers will probably be gettin billed back to Audi UK...which is why I believe they are milking it big time.

:twisted:

(and I hate the golf they've given me as a courtesy car, it feels like an MPV...it really makes you appreciate how good the TT is!)


----------

